# electrical problem



## Str8evl (Feb 13, 2008)

well i have a problem with the driver's side of my car with the headlights parking light turning on in the front and back when the car is off. the dealership says that can't fix the problem until they see it for themselves, "if its not in the computer with an earlier reported problem form their tsb's. f'ing bull%&*@.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Does it not do it when your at the dealer or what?


----------



## Str8evl (Feb 13, 2008)

no it just does it from time to time, especially when its cold out for some reason, on the passenger side.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Now I`m totally confused. What exactly is happening? The parking lights are turned on with the key off and which lights don`t work? :confused


----------



## Str8evl (Feb 13, 2008)

sorry for the confusion; the car will be sitting parked (off) and the left side of the car's parking lights will illuminate and stay that way until the car is locked again or unlocked (pretty much just pressing the key fob).


----------

